# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Romani i Ben Blushit: Te jetosh ne ishull

## BARAT

*Romani i Blushit dhe ideologjia e Ortodoksisë*


Nga Olsi Jazexhi-gazeta Ndryshe



Romanit më të fundëm të Ben Kiço Blushit, 'Të jetosh në një ishull' i është dhënë shumë publicitet në mediat shqiptare. Shumë njerëz me të cilët kam folur për këtë roman, me çfarë kanë dëgjuar nga mediat, thonë që është një roman i mirë që flet për tolerancën fetare në Shqipëri pse kështu kanë folur televizionet kliente të Partisë Socialiste. Mbi mirësinë e librit të Ben Blushit foli edhe botuesi dhe miku i familjes Blushi, Fatmir Toçi i cili në kapakun e prapëm të librit thotë që romani 'përpiqet të tregojë se si shoqëria shqiptare e përsosi instrumentin e bashkëjetesës fetare për t'i mbijetuar asimilimit dhe rrebesheve të kohës.' Kur fjalë të këtilla dalin nga një person si Fatmir Toçi dhe Piro Misha që mori pjesë në promovimin e këtij libri, të cilët në një seri rastesh kanë sulmuar muslimanët shqiptarë për librat që ata botojnë dhe kanë kërkuar censurimin e tyre si në kohë të Partisë së Punës, toleranca e librit të bënte të dyshosh. I nxitur nga dëshira e mirë për të kuptuar sesi është e mundur, që djali i Kiço Blushit, i Islamofobit më të egër në Shqipëri i cili hoxhallarët e Shqipërisë i ka quajtur xhambazë kuajsh disa muaj më parë, mund të shkruaj një roman që flet për bashkëjetesën fetare në Shqipëri, porosita nga Italia që të më blejnë këtë roman. Ishte një habi për mua që një njeri racist dhe islamofob si Beni i Kiços së Blushëve i cili në Tetor të vitit 2006 feu muslimanët e Shqipërisë nga podiumi i parlamentit shqiptar, të mund të ndërroj pllakë brenda natës dhe në vënd të urrejtjes dhe racizmit islamofobik të prodhojë një roman që flet për tolerancë.

Librin të cilin porosita nga Tirana, e mora para dy ditësh dhe e lexova me një frymë. Libri i Benit që ka 408 faqe i dedikohet në faqen e 5të të tij Eva Bratit - Blushi, gruas së Benit e cila u akuzua disa vite më parë si përfituese e pandershme e 250 milion lekëve të taksapaguesëve shqiptarë me 12 tendera të Albtransportit në kompaninë familjare të familjes Blushi. Duke parë që ky libër i dedikohej një personi të përfolur për korrupsion që në faqen e parë të librit, nënqesha me vete dhe thashë hajde tolerancë fetare që duhet të ketë këtu brenda.



Romani i Ben Blushit nis në një fshat diku në jug të Shqipërisë

Beni ndoshta e ka imagjinuar romanin në fshatin e tij në Kolonjë. Në roman tregohet sesi një i krishterë vendos që një ditë prej ditësh të shekullit të 18-të të bëhet musliman. Arsyeja pse personi do të bëhët musliman, sipas Ben Blushit, është teoria e vjetër greko - sërbe kundër shqiptarëve, e cila islamizimin e tyre nuk ia dedikon triumfit teologjik të Islamit ndaj Krishtërimit, as shtypjes greko - sërbe kundër shqiptarëve, por dhunës turke, taksave turke dhe muslimanët e islamizuar tregohen si servilë dhe njerëz frikacakë ndaj turqve. Ben Blushi fut në gojën e të krishterit që bëhet musliman debate të ndryshme që ky bën për islamin. Ndër të tjera Ben Blushi, Islamin e quan fe të dhunës. Kuranin libër të ndalimit dhe jo lejimit. Muhamedin e akuzon sikur ai ka shkruar Kuranin edhe pse ai nuk dinte shkrim e këndim (fq. 9). Lëmoshën që muslimanët japin ky e quan varfërim të njeriut (fq. 12), Islamin e tregon si një stuhi rëre që ofron dhe mbyt liritë e njerëzimit etj.

Kur Ibrahimi bëhet musliman, Ben Blushi mbledh të krishterët e katundit të Kolonjës të cilët Islamin e quajnë kolerë që ka një mijë vjet që përhapet me majën e shpatës, ndërsa njerëzit që pranojnë mesazhin e Zotit, i quan Judë (fq. 23). Por ndërsa shqiptarët muslimanë janë judë dhe tradhëtarë, turqit Ben Blushi i tregon si ujqër, të cilët pasi shumohen shumë vrasin njëri tjetrin (fq. 25). Turqit janë aq mizorë saqë ata bëjnë edhe grekët e ishullit të Mitelenit mizorë pasi këta rrojnë nën robërinë turke (fq. 84). Turqit në romanin e Benit sjellin edhe kolerë me vete kur ata pinë ujë në çesmën e fshatit (fq. 118). Një krahasim të këtillë, të turqve me ujqërit unë e kam gjetur në Mein Kampfin e Hitlerit ku ai i krahason çifutët me ujqërit të cilët kur shumohen shumë hanë njëri tjetrin. Unë nuk e di se ku e mësoi Ben Blushi këtë krahasim të turqve me ujqërit. Por di që si Beni ashtu si edhe i ati, Kiçua, janë dele të urta të herezisë së tij peshkopit grek, Janullatos. Kur grekët vranë çifutët, turqit dhe çamët në Janinë dhe Selanik në vitet 1913, 1925 dhe 1945 qarqet fondamentaliste helene si shqiptarët, si turqit ashtu edhe çifutët i krahasonin me këto epitete. Ka mundësi që qirje Janullatosi ta ketë mësuar Ben Blushin me këto krahasime luftënxitëse dhe anti-semite.

Në roman, personazhet e Ben Blushit tregojnë sesi dervishët që predikonin Islamin në Shqipëri ishin përdhunues grashë muslimane (fq. 26), Ibrahimin i cili bëhet musliman, të krishterët e thërrasin 'Ibrahim o derr, Muhamedi të pret në ferr' dhe ofendime të tjera kundër profetit të Islamit (fq. 33 - 35). Por ndërsa Ibrahimi personazhi kryesor i romanit të Benit është bërë musliman syni, Ben Blushi tregon që Ali Pashai është prototipi më i qartë i muslimanit shqiptar, i cili sipas Benit është Bektashi, dhe si pasojë është hajdut, rrufian, njeri që ja ka me hile Zotit, kriminel, pedofil, kusar, përdhunues grashë dhe njeri i pabesë (fq. 44 - 52). Ali Pashai i cili qeveriste grekët në Janinë, Ben Blushi e tregon si një mostër seksuale i cili kishte jo vetëm femra në Harem të cilin e përdorte si bordell, por edhe një bordell special me djem të rinjë. (fq. 325). Ndërsa operacionet anti-terroriste që Ali Pasha bëri kundër banditëve grekë dhe suliotë, Ben Blushi i tregon si aksione kriminale dhe të pabesa nga shqiptarët muslimanë, kundër suliotëve ortodoksë, që ky nga hajdutë dhe vrasës i bën heronjë të krishtërimit.



Proçesi i islamizimit të shqiptarëve

Proçesin e islamizimit të shqiptarëve Ben Blushi e quan tradhëti ndaj krishtërimit, pasojë e taksës së gjakut, xhizjes antikristjane, pengmarrjes nga turqit, dhunës që muslimanët shqiptarë ju bëjnë të krishterëve në Shkodër, Vlorë, Berat, Korçë, Janinë dhe Elbasan. Në Shqipërinë muslimane të Ben Blushit të krishterët terrorizohen nga muslimanët shqiptarë, të cilët grabisin toka, gratë e të krishterëve, siç kanë mësuar nga Kalifi Umar (fq. 102 - 103). Muslimanë, në romanin e Benit bëhen edhe të krishterët e pabesë që duan ti vjedhin babait tokën e tyre me ndihmën turke (fq. 111).

Herojtë e Ben Blushit në roman janë vllehët e Voskopojës. Personazhi kryesor i romanit është një grek bizanit me emrin Arianit Komneni të cilin Beni e bën heroin e romanit. Ky Komneni të cilët të gjithë i njohin që historikisht janë grekë dhe shqiptarëvrasës, në roman shitet për shqiptar, por një shqiptar me qendër jo në Tiranë, Shkodër, Korçë, Vlorë dhe në qytetet ku u zhvillua shqiptaria por në Voskopojë. Në bisedat që Komneni greko - vllah i Ben Blushit bën me hajdutin Ali Pashë Tepelena, heroi ortodoks i romanit sulmon islamin, shqiptarët muslimanë dhe mbron ortodoksinë dhe i tregon ortodoksët si herojtë e shqiptarisë. Duke ditur mllefin që greko - ortodoksët kanë me Skënderbeun si hero katolik, Ben Blushi sulmon me gojën e Arianitit edhe Skënderbeun të cilin e quan turk, musliman, të pabesë, hileqar, njeri që i bën pabesira Arianitit, dhe një njeri pa ndërgjegje, pasi ishte edukuar si musliman, njeri djallëzor për shkak të edukatës turke që kishte marrë etj. Ky Skënderbeu ishte i pabesë dhe sëbashku me turqit i bënin hilera Arianitit. (fq. 55 - 63). Por njeri i keq në romanin e Benit nuk është vetëm djallëzori Skënderbe i cili është aleat i Papës dhe jo i Janullatosit, por edhe një Thoma Komneni i cili cilësohet si tradhëtar meqë ai u bë musliman (fq. 64).

Arianiti është hero i krishtërimit

Për Ben Blushin, heroi i tij, Arianiti është hero i krishtërimit i cili thotë se nuk ka dallim nëse jemi shqiptarë, serbë apo grekë. Rëndësia ka që të luftojmë me flamurin e krishtërimit, kundër Islamit të cilin ai e quan një përbindësh më trup në Azi dhe i cili vendin e ka në Azi. Ndërsa Islami i përket Azisë, për Ben Blushin, Krishtërimi është një farë që nuk mund të mbijë në Azi (fq. 82). Herojtë e Ben Blushit në roman thonë që Shqipëria është vend i vogël për shumë fe, gjë që nënkupton se në këtë vend nuk ka vend për muslimanët (fq. 93).

Heroi i Benit lufton për të mbrojtur Kretën greke, Greqinë, Voskopojën dhe do të ndërtojë Perandorinë Bizantine me themel pan - orthodhoksinë greke dhe çati Evropën (fq. 66 - 68). Arianit Komneni është në dashuri të madhe edhe me serbët të cilët me Gjergj Brankoviçin bëjnë komplote për të marrë pushtetin në Kosovë kundër shqiptarëve. Për këtë arsye të dy herojtë ortodoksë të Ben Blushit shkojnë në Stamboll që të ndërtojnë një komplot. Muslimani shqiptar që Arianiti takon në Stamboll është barbari Patrona Halili të cilin autori e tregon që është Lab. Dhe lebërit tregohen si hajdutë, vrasës, barbarë dhe tmerri i Stambollit (fq. 72 - 76).

Por qendra e qytetërimit që Ben Blushi quan 'shqiptar' është Voskopoja e vlleho - grekëve. Në këto vitet e fundit si pasojë e indoktrinimit vllaho - grek dhe Janullatist në Shqipëri, një numër i madh ortodoksësh, që nga Aurel Plasari, te Alfred Moisiu, Piro Misha, Kiço Blushi, Nasho Jorgaqi etj kanë zhvilluar kultin e Voskopojarizmit. Vllehët besojnë ashtu si edhe serbët që duan Kosovën - se Voskopoja është tokë e shenjtë e tyre, të cilën e shkatërruan shqiptarët muslimanë. Ndërsa serbët, Kosovën shqiptare e masakruan dhe e dogjën për 100 vite me radhë, falë besimit të tyre të marrë se Kosova është një Jeruzalem serb, voskopojarizmi vllah është edhe me i rrezikshëm pse ai cënon sigurinë kombëtare në Shqipëri pasi vllehët duan të bëjnë një shtet brenda shtetit dhe Voskopojën e shohin si Jeruzalemin e vllahërisë. Kush ka lexuar gazetën FRATIA që botojnë vllehët e Tiranës me Nasho Jorgaqin dhe Vangjel Shundin, do të shohin sesi vllehët e Tiranës botojnë aty poezi dhe shkrime ku vllehët pretendojnë që shqiptarët kanë qenë barbarë dhe vetëm vllehët e Voskopojës kanë patur qytetërim në Shqipëri (shiko Gazeta Fratia, Nëntor 1997, fq. 6, poezia Voshopolea). Këtë gjë synon të tregojë edhe Ben Blushi në roman e tij. I yshtur siç duket nga peshkopi Janullatos, Beni e tregon katundin vllaho - grek të Voskopojës, sikur të mos ketë qënë një vendstrehim çobenësh aromunë që jetonin me kuaj dhe me gomerë duke transportuar mallrat e muslimanëve shqiptarë, por sikur të ishte një El Dorado i krishtërimit. Vllehët që edhe sot në Rumani mezi kanë bërë një palo-shtet, Ben Blushi na i tregon sikur të ishin më të qytetëruar sesa shqiptarët muslimanë. Në roman Ben Blushi tregon që Voskopoja kërcënohej nga bandat muslimane të Korçës dhe Beratit. Muslimanët e Shqipërisë së Jugut, që nga Skrapari, Vlora, Korça dhe Berati, Beni i tregon si barbarë. Ndërsa vllehët të cilët në Shqipërinë Osmane kanë patur statusin e evgjitit dhe rronin në gjendje gjysëm të egër, Beni i tregon sikur të ishin britanikë. Kapitulli 23 i romanit të Ben Blushit e tregon Voskopojën sikur të ishte një parajsë e cila ishte kështu vetëm nga që nuk kishte muslimanë.

----------


## Traboini

Barat, ku e gjete edhe ti kete shkrim nga nje autor "neutral". Olsi Jazexhiu se besoj se eshte shqiptar por turk, dhe eshte fanatik 12 karatesh. Para do kohe shkova ne web-sajtin e tij, e gjithe kohesh sa lexova teksin me percjellte muzika turke..............

----------


## BARAT

> Barat, ku e gjete edhe ti kete shkrim nga nje autor "neutral". Olsi Jazexhiu se besoj se eshte shqiptar por turk, dhe eshte fanatik 12 karatesh. Para do kohe shkova ne web-sajtin e tij, e gjithe kohesh sa lexova teksin me percjellte muzika turke..............


Normal qe duhet sjelle pikeshikmi i ndryshem. Po te sillja nje shkrim qe thoshte bravo te lumte bravo shume mire etj...ti nuk do ishe pergjigjur fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RedDardan

po mirè a ka vènè ky nè roman nèshkrimin qè èshtè histori e sajuar dhe jo ngjarje e vèrtetè siç ndodh nè editorinè oçidentale ?!...( e vejnè pèr tè mos ngatèrruar lexuesin sepse shumè autorè pèrdorin nè kombinim histori tè vèrteta me tè sajuarèn dhe kèshtu lexuesi nuk i merr pèr tè vèrteta)

----------


## BARAT

> Barat, ku e gjete edhe ti kete shkrim nga nje autor "neutral". Olsi Jazexhiu se besoj se eshte shqiptar por turk, dhe eshte fanatik 12 karatesh. Para do kohe shkova ne web-sajtin e tij, e gjithe kohesh sa lexova teksin me percjellte muzika turke..............


Ja dhe nje pikeshikimi tjeter....

---------------------------------------------------------
«Tuneli» i errët i marrëdhënieve ndërfetare në Shqipëri dhe romani i Ben Blushit  	  

Tuesday, 15 April 2008-gazeta Sot
Nga Kastriot Myftaraj 

 Të vjetrit thoshin se për të arritur një gjë duhet bërë një flijim. Në qytetin ku linda unë, në Korçë, për bashkëjetesën fetare ishte flijuar një lumë, dy vjet para lindjes sime.Lumi që kalonte përmes qytetit ndante lagjen e të krishterëve nga ajo e myslimanëve. Në prag të ndalimit të fesë në Shqipëri, në vitet gjashtëdhjetë, regjimi komunist që po bëhej gati të mbyllte tempujt fetarë e kuptoi se në Korçë ekzistonte një tempull i llojit të vet, që ishte lumi, i cili simbolizonte ndarjen fetare. Prandaj regjimi vendosi ta eliminojë lumin, një veprim unik ky në Shqipëri, që binte edhe më tepër në sy se në atë kohë në Tiranë regjimi u përpoq të krijojë artificialisht një lumë që të kalonte përmes qytetit, siç ndodh në shumicën e qyteteve të botës. Për të eliminuar lumin që kalonte përmes Korçës, regjimi në fillim ndërtoi një shtrat të ri për të, që e anashkalonte qytetin, dhe i çonte ujërat e lumit në një degë të Lumit Devoll që kalonte në veri të qytetit. Pasi regjimi e devijoi rrjedhën e lumit e mbuloi pjesën e shtratit të tij që kalonte përmes qytetit, deri në dalje të qytetit. Por, që të evitohej përmbytja e qytetit, në rastet kur mund të kishte prurje të mëdha uji nga gryka e malit ku zbriste lumi, si dhe për ta përdorur si kanal magjistral për shkarkimin e ujërave të reshjeve, pjesa e shtratit të lumit që kalonte përmes qytetit, nuk u mbush me dhe, por pjesa e ngushtë dhe e thelluar e saj u mbulua me pllaka betoni mbi të cilat u hodh dhe, duke u formuar kështu një tunel që kalonte përmes qytetit. Për ta kuptuar më mirë atë që u bë, imagjinoni sikur pjesa më e thellë e shtratit të Lumit të Lanës në Tiranë, në lartësinë pak mbi skarpatat të mbulohet me pllaka betoni, ndërsa mbi to të hidhet dhe. 

Pastaj mbi tunel u ndërtua një trotuar kalimi mes dy rrugëve për kalimin e makinave, identik si trotuari i mesit që është në Rrugën e Kavajës, por më i gjerë. Gryka e tunelit ishte saktësisht përballë hyrjes kryesore të spitalit të qytetit, nga e cila e ndante një nga rrugët kryesore të qytetit, në anë të së cilës ishte ndërtuar një lulishte, saktësisht në breg të ish-lumit. Në hyrje të grykës së tunelit fillonte pjesa e pambuluar e shtratit të thatë të lumit, që vinte duke u ngjitur midis shpateve të kodrave që i rrinin qytetit sipër, dhe në shpatin e pjerrët të të cilave ishte ndërtuar një pjesë e qytetit. Kodrat ishin parku i gjelbëruar i qytetit ku gjithmonë kishte shumë njerëz. Shtëpia ku banoja unë, një pallat i ndërtuar në kohën e komunizmit, ishte jo më shumë se dyqind metra nga gryka e tunelit, që ishte në shtratin e vjetër të lumit. Tuneli ishte misteri që më tërhiqte më shumë në fëmijërinë time. Grykën e tij e shikoja thuajse çdo ditë kur dilnim në parkun që gjendej fare pranë vendit ku banoja. Gjithashtu, unë kaloja çdo ditë në rrugën sipër tunelit poshtë të cilit ndodhej lumi i ndryrë. Nga të rriturit dëgjoja për lumin që kishte kaluar dikur poshtë këmbëve tona, dhe që tashmë nuk kalonte më, pasi ishte devijuar, por megjithatë poshtë këmbëve tona ishte tuneli në shtratin e dikurshëm të lumit, ku lumi i vdekur ngjallej kur kishte reshje atje nëntokë, për të vdekur përsëri kur vinte thatësira. Ky lumë i vdekur dhe i gjallë, i ndryrë nëntokë, u bë një nga misteret që torturonin mendjen time në fëmijëri. Aq më tepër kur mësova se misteri i lumit kishte të bëte me një mister tjetër të madh, fenë. Një ditë, gjatë një ekskursioni me klasën time, në shkollën fillore, një shoku jonë, duke parë grykën e tunelit, në anë të rrugës së parkut, në një pjerrësi,në ish-shtratin e lumit, e pyeti mësuesen se përse ishte mbuluar lumi. 

Mësuesja, që ishte edhe komuniste, u përgjigj: Lumin e mbuloi partia, se nxiste armiqësi fetare mes njerëzve! Këtu gjërat u ngatërruan dhe më tepër për mua. Ato kohë flitej shumë për komplotet antiparti të grupeve të ndryshme në kulturë, ushtri, ekonomi (duhet të ishin vitet 1974-1975), dhe ne fëmijët e shkollës fillore nuk mbeteshim jashtë kësaj, se edhe ne na informonin në një farë mënyrë. Pra, lumi kishte të bënte me komplotet (fjalë e kohës kjo, për të cilën edhe në të vegjlit krijonim kuptimin tomë), lumi ishte në një farë mënyre komplotist, dhe kishte marrë dënimin, ishte burgosur. Por, ajo që kishte bërë lumi lidhej me një mister tjetër të madh për të cilin na flisnin në shkollë, për fenë. Në shkollë na thoshin se feja ishte një gjë e keqe, një mbeturinë e kohës së kaluar, me të cilën nënkuptohej periudha parakomuniste, dhe se nuk kishte më muslimanë dhe të krishterë. Tashmë nuk kishte më kisha dhe xhamia që ndanin e përçanin popullin, tashmë ishim të gjithë të bashkuar rreth partisë. Partia ishte kisha dhe xhamia në mistikën e re ateiste, Marksi ishte Zoti, ndërsa Enver Hoxha ishte profeti i tij në Shqipëri. Partia po përpiqej ta zhdukte përçarjen dhe armiqësinë fetare vërtet, por po fuste një tjetër përçarje dhe armiqësi, atë klasore, e cila në Shqipëri solli shumë më tepër viktima se ajo fetare. Në shkollë na thoshin se feja e shqiptarit ishte shqiptaria. Por shqiptaria (atdheu, kombi) në realitet vinte pas partisë dhe shokut Enver. Unë linda në kohën e ateizmit, në një familje paraardhësit e së cilës, si nga babai ashtu dhe nga nëna, në kohën osmane, u detyruan të marrin fenë e okupatorit. Por si 99% e shqiptarëve që u kthyen në këtë fe nuk ishin praktikantë islamikë. Të gjithë ata që kthyen fenë në Shqiëpri, në kohën e pushtimit osman kanë qenë katolikë, për faktin e thjeshtë se ortodoksët nuk kishin arsye përse ta kthenin fenë, pasi ishin të mbrojtur nga statusi i posaçëm që kishte popullsia si Rum-Milet, me Patriarkanën e Stambollit, si ersatz- shtet të kësaj bashkësie. 

Ndërsa katolikët ishin pa mbrojtje. Në familjen time, në njëfarë mënyre ishte ruajtur tradita e krishterë, që nuk ishte ortodokse, por sipas të gjitha shenjave ishte katolike. Madje, si në çdo familje të konvertuarish, përmendej dhe historia e konvertimit, ose më saktë prozelitimit, e përcjellë, siç ndodh rëndom nga gjyshërit tek nipërit. Kështu që feja më bënte kureshtar. Aventura më e madhe e fëmijërisë sonë dhe kriteri i guximit ishte që të hynim në tunelin e shtratit të vjetër të lumit. Ndër ata më të rritur se ne kishte nga ata që e kishin përshkruar krejt tunelin, nga dalja jugore e tij, pranë shtëpisë sonë, në daljen veriore, në skajin tjetër të qytetit, duke përdorur elektrikë dore. Këta ishin heronjtë e fëmijërisë sonë. Për të gjithë ne fëmijët që e kishim shtëpinë afër hyrjes së tunelit, porosia që jepnin më shpesh prindërit kur dilnim jashtë për të luajtur ishte të mos shkonim tek hyrja e tunelit dhe të mos futeshim atje. E megjithatë ne do të bënim çdo të bënim dhe atje do të shkonim dhe do të bënim disa hapa në tunel, duke qenë në garë me njëri-tjetrin se kush hynte më larg në tunel dhe kush qëndronte më tepër atje. Por gjithsesi mbeteshim pranë hyrjes së tunelit. Për mua tuneli bënte asosacion me të gjitha ato që lexoja në libra, si «Udhëtim në qendër të tokës», «Aventurat e Tom Sojerit», apo «Aventurat e Hakëlberri Finit». Një herë, duke shfletuar në bibliotekën e shtëpisë një tekst të vjetër antologjie letrare për shkollat e mesme, lexova një përshkrim të «Ferrit» nga «Komedia hyjnore» të Dante Alighieri. Ajo që më tërhoqi ishte ngjashmëria me historinë e lumit. Dante zbriste nën tokë, në ferr, ku kishte një lumë. Dhe e gjithë kjo lidhej me fenë. Tashmë isha i sigurt se e kisha zbuluar sekretin e lumit të ndryrë. Ai ishte lumi i ferrit për të cilin fliste Dante dhe atje shkonin shpirtrat e njerëzve të këqinj. Kjo ide më përforcohej nga fakti se pranë grykës të tunelit ishte spitali i qytetit, ku gjendej një nga misteret e mëdha të frikshme të ne fëmijëve që banonim aty afër: morgu. Në fantazinë time bëra lidhjen mes grykës së tunelit që fshihte lumin e ndryrë dhe morgut që ishte pranë saj, në anën tjetër të rrugës. Kur ua tregova këtë zbulim shokëve të mi 10-11 vjeçarë, ata mbetën pa mend, dhe nuk më besuan derisa ua tregova librin, gjë që ata i bindi. 

Që atëherë askush prej tyre nuk shkeli më tek gryka e tunelit. Prindërit e tyre, që e mësuan këtë gjë nga ata, më përgëzuan, duke përfshirë dhe një sekretar partie, që njëherë kishte shkuar dhe e kishte rrahur të birin tek gryka e tunelit, sapo kishte marrë vesh që ai kishte hyrë atje. Të gjitha historitë e frikshme që kishin shpikur të rriturit, për t i larguar fëmijët, nga gryka e tunelit nuk kishin funksionuar. Kjo imja funksionoi, edhe pse ky nuk ishte qëllimi im. Tashmë që të hyje tek gryka e tunelit, quhej një guxim shumë më i madh se më parë. Në pallatin ku jetoja unë, nëse shprehja pallat mund të përdorej për atë monstër arkitektonik të kohës së komunizmit, në një nga dy hyrjet e pallatit banonte dhe gjyshi i Ben Blushit nga babai. Në pushimet e verës Beni vinte shpesh në Korçë te gjyshërit dhe gjatë kësaj kohe luante me kalamajtë e mëhallës. Unë isha tre vjet më i madh se ai dhe ndër fëmijët e mëhallës kisha fituar famën e kompetentit për çështjen e misterit të tunelit të lumit. Të gjithë fëmijët që vinin në verë në mëhallën tonë, nga qytetet e tjera, për të kaluar një pjesë të pushimeve pranë të afërmve, me kujdesin e këtyre të fundit, dëgjonin nga unë historinë e lidhjes të tunelit të lumit me morgun e spitalit, si mënyra më e sigurt, për t i qëndruar larg grykës së tunelit. Tashmë nuk më kujtohet nëse atëherë mysafiri nga Tirana e dëgjoi nga unë këtë histori apo jo. Vetëm di të them se edhe ai, duke luajtur me fëmijët e mëhallës në parkun pranë qytetit, e ka parë grykën e tunelit dhe është tërhequr prej saj. Të tjerat i mbeten atij për t i treguar nëse do. 

Kur mora në dorë romanin e Ben Blushit «Të jetosh në ishull», duke qenë se ishte paralajmëruar që atje do të rrëfehej për çështje të marrëdhënieve ndërfetare, edhe me digresione kohore, të them të drejtën prisja që, në një mënyrë apo në një tjetër, qoftë edhe si një parabolë në kohët e mëvonshme, të rrëfehej dhe për historinë e lumit të ndryrë dhe të tunelit të tij, që duhet të kishte lënë mbresë tek ai si përjetim i fëmijërisë. Por nuk ishte kështu. Në romanin e Ben Blushit Voskopoja përshkruhet si një qytet i ndarë, ku jetojnë në lagje të veçuara të krishterët dhe muslimanët. Në realitet, në Voskopojë, nuk ka pasur banorë muslimanë, as në shekullin XVIII, kur ajo lulëzoi dhe u shkatërrua, as në kohën e Luftës së Parë Botërore, kur atë e dogji Sali Butka, për shkak se ishte bërë qendër e andartëve grekë. Duke e përshkruar Voskopojën si qytet mikst fetar, Ben Blushi në fakt përshkruan qytetin e Korçës, i cili ka qenë qytet mikst fetar, me dy lagjet e ndara nga lumi. Ben Blushi, në kohën që botoi romanin, është prej dy mandatesh deputet i zonës elektorale në qytetin e Korçës, që mbulon kryesisht pjesën e qytetit në të djathtë të ish-lumit, në pjesën tradicionalisht të krishterë ortodokse të qytetit. Në roman, Ben Blushi tregon për një konflikt politik në Voskopojë, për sundimin e qytetit, ku të krishterët ortodoksë i paraqet me dy simbole: kryqi ortodoks dhe shalli i kuq. Pse Ben Blushi i bën të krishterët ortodoksë të Voskopojës me shami të kuqe, kjo merret vesh. Ai kërkon të paraqesë me anë të tyre PS-në e sotme, ashtu si me Voskopojën paraqet Shqipërinë e sotme. Kryqi ortodoks dhe shamia e kuqe në fakt janë shndërruar në dy simbolet e PS. PS që nga viti 1991 kur doli nga PPSH ka pasur vetëm ortodoksë në krye të saj, dhe bën gjithçka që të vetëparaqitet si mbrojtëse e fesë ortodokse në Shqipëri. 

Ndërsa shalli i kuq simbolizon traditën partizane të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, të cilën PS e sheh si vlerën tjetër ekskluzive të saj. Romani i Ben Blushit më duket si aventurë e vonuar e tij në tunelin misterioz të lumit të ndryrë nëntokë për shkaqe fetare. Se ku të nxjerr aventura në këtë tunel, këtë e tregon vetë Ben Blushi në përfundim të romanit, ku tregohet se të krishterët dhe muslimanët në Voskopojë luftojnë për kontrollin e qytetit, derisa në fund fitojnë muslimanët dhe të krishterët ikin nga qyteti i shkatërruar dhe i djegur. I gjithë lidershipi i PS, që nga Edi Rama ishte i pranishëm në promovimin e romanit të Blushit, ditën e hënë, çka do të thotë se PS u vetëshpall publikisht si krahu politik i Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri, si shamia e kryqe e lidhur tek kryqi ortodoks. Ky është një zhvillim shumë i rëndësishëm, që nuk mund të lihet të kalojë kaq lehtë se do të ketë pasoja në të ardhmen. Në këtë mënyrë, PS, me në krye Edi Ramën, i hyri një aventure në tunel. Por aventura politike në këtë tunel ka një lidhje jo fantaziste, por reale me morgun. Nëse PS do të veprojë si krahu politik i Kishës Ortodokse, që për më tepër drejtohet nga greku Janullatos, kjo është një formulë e sigurt për një konflikt politiko-fetar në Shqipëri. Në fund të këtij tuneli nuk ka dritë për të dy palët. 

Vetëm njëra palë do të dalë nga tuneli, ndërsa tjetra do të mbetet përjetë atje. Prandaj nuk duhet hyrë në tunel. Ben Blushi me romanin e tij hyri në tunel shumë vite më vonë. Në tunel hyri dhe Edi Rama dhe PS. Se çfarë situatash do të japë kjo, këtë do ta tregojë koha. Një gjë është e sigurt. Sot ka qendra, në Greqi, Serbi, Rusi, që, veçanërisht sot pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës, të nxisin një konflikt politiko-fetar në Shqipëri, deri në luftë të armatosur. Prandaj ia vlen që atyre që kanë hyrë në tunel t u tregohet historia e vjetër e lidhjes së tunelit dhe morgut, për t i shkurajuar në këtë aventurë. Unë në dy libra që kam shkruar dhe botuar, jam përpjekur të bëj këtë gjë, të tregoj historinë e lidhjes së tunelit me morgun.

----------


## _Mersin_

Promovimi i një romani, ndoshta, të shkruar së fundmi nga autori Ben Blushi paska zënë kohët e fundit dhe hallet e shtypit të përditshëm për tu lodhur duke komentuar ngjarjet e tij  fetare dhe erotike.Edhe pse nuk është cudi që Romani vjen si një Kalë Troje tema ose ideja e Romanit mund  të jetë e frymëzim odisesk bizantin  tek Blushi.Kjo të jep përshtypjen e një konspiracioni Dan Broën  kur në vend të Monalizës është vendosur ndonjë ikonë mbas luftës së ikonoklasisë. Edhe në kapakun e librit e lexon fjalën kryq të thurur me gurë në mes të murit ose ndonjë numër të bestytnisë krishtere dhe kjo nuk e bën aspak romanin më të vleshëm për kureshtarët arumunë.Ndonëse inspirimi i një politikani mund të vij nga feja ose nga instuticionet e saj politike kjo tregon dhe njeherë se ndarja me mesjetën e hershme akoma nuk ka përfunduar sipas shprehjes “Jepi Zotit atë që i takon Zotit dhe jepi Cezarit atë që i takon Cezarit”.Jo rrallë herë kemi parë Cezarë të tillë që mundohen të shkruajnë rreth asaj që propagandohet në qarqet ndërkombëtare si virtyt i popullit Shqiptar(Toleranca).Është për të cuditur ndersa sot po lexoja dhe një pjesë të Librit të Nikollë Lesit “Si e njoha Nanon dhe Berishën” në trativat për të zgjedhur presidentin e 2002 në ishullin e Kretës ku qëndronin dhe eksponentë të prapavijës ishullore politike.Instiktivisht mu lidhën ishujt ne mendje ....! 



Edhe pse “Ibrahimi “personazhi i Romanit të Ben Blushit e kuptoi realietin fitimtar dhe triumfal  të fesë Islame për shqiptarët dhe shpirtat e tyre, nuk duhet vecuar rasti kur politikanë të tillë … fusin brenda marketingëve të tyre terminologji të shkruari duke nxitur një farë antipatie ndaj një feje tjetër.E ndërsa Feja është dicka e shenjtë ia vlen të përmendim shkrimet e c’kishërimit ose c’shenjtërimit të njerzve arsimdashës ose arsimtarë edhe pse për faktin se dikujt i pëlqen origjina bizantine duke e parë me syrin e vet magjiko fetaro-letrar mirëpo gjithmone ekziston një sy tjetër i cili edhe pse nuk është filozofik i jep kuptimin e mirëqënë cdo njeriu që kupton realitetin politik dhe fetar të Shqipërisë që duhet patjetër të shkëputet nga “Ishulli fqinj” i Komneit. Nëse do lexonim në arkivat e shtetit në fondin 482  viti 1919 d 28 ose fondin 482 v 1918 d 41do të shikonim se si femrat kristiane, e bija dhe e shoqa e arumunit  Nik Shestanit kërkonin vullnetarisht të bëheshin muslimanë . Pse këto histori nuk përfundojnë në romane kjo nuk është faji jonë.Ne kemi faj që nuk shkruajmë romane rozë qofshin këto politkë ose histori si kjo e mëposhtëmja.



Aty nga gjysma e parë e shekullit XX në qytetin e Elbasanit ndodhën dy tërmete të fuqishme njëri pas tjetrit.Lëkundjet e tyre kishin ngjallë panik të madh në popull.Në të vertëtë ato nuk ishin tërmete por dy ngjarje skandaloze që jehona e të cilave kishte marrë dhenë më shpejtësi në katër anët e qytetit dhe më larg.Konkretisht martesat me dashuri e dy të rinjve arsimtarë Elbasanas me dy vajza arsimtare Elbasanase të feve të kundërta.Abdyl Bajraktari me Kisvallgji Llulla dhe Faik Pajuni me Alipi Buda.Këto lidhje martesore sensacionale u përshëndetën u përgëzuan nga opinioni i shëndoshë, përparimtar ndërsa elementët fanatikë ortodoksë i dënuan me herezi.Kjo përbënte një sakrilegj për kohën obskurantiste.Cifti Pajuni si lulja në dimër nuk mund ti rezistonte klimës së fothtë dhe u detyrua të shtegtojë në Shkodër.Martesa e dallëndysheve të arsimit ishte dasma e tolerancës fetare që u përshëndet edhe bashkëpatrioti Qemal Stafa.Në një takim të castit, në vitin 1935 ai i uroi këto fjalë.Ju lumtë ju jeni pionierët e përparimit dhe të zhvillimit.Familja e re e heretizuar nga kisha u krijua duke pasur në themel të saj Dashurinë, dashurinë ndaj Fesë dhe Zotit dhe Dashurinë rinore ndaj njëri tjetrit.

Ato kremtonin festat fetare, Bajramin dhe pashkët dhe frekuntonin Xhaminë dhe Kishën.Toleranca fetare i konsolidoi edhe më shumë familjen dhe marrëdhëniet bashkëshortore.Mbas kthimit nga Shkodra cifti i ri iu përvesh punës për ndërtimin e cerdhes së tyre.Për këtë pajtuan një usta të mirë.Ndërkohë inkuzitorët kishin organizuar një meshë për ckishërimin e të pabesës.Ato po lëviznin si fantazma për të kompesuar me gjak, cnderimin e kishës.Mbasdite vonë dikush me petka të zeza takon ustain e shtëpisë së Faikut dhe me një ton të vrazhdë e të prerë i drejtohet me këto fjalë.Unë të njoh.Ti je njeri hallexhi, prandaj merri këto e i thuaj sikter fukarallukut, duke i ofruar disa “gjela” të verdhe dhe një revole.Hajt bëhu trim dhe mos u bëj budalla.Ustai ishte i zgjuar i thjeshtë i ndërshëm dhe me karakter të fortë, e pa me cudi dhe urrejtje dhe qetësisht i tha. Kur isha capkën i vogël babai më këshillonte që të mos vrisja me gur lastiqesh kumurijat dhe dallëndyshet.Atë këshillë e kam edhe sot e kësaj dite vath në vesh.Unë dhe Mësuesi jemi muslimanë.Në Islam nuk ka dhunë.Dallëndyshet arsimtare nuk vriten.Ai meritonte një tjetër përgjigje por,  ia lashë Zotit.

I ktheva kurrizin dhe u drejtova për në shtëpinë time.Rrugës së gurtë nëpër terrin e asaj nate të keqe ecja rëndë rëndë.Më dukej sikur qielli më kishte rënë mbi kokë.Lloj-lloj mendimesh përplaseshin si meteorë mikroskopikë në planetin tim!Para syve shfaqeshin e zhdukeshin me shpejtësinë e disqeve fluturues fantazma e ikonave në formën e “gjelave” të verdhë me një pistoletë në formë kryqi dhe me një zhurmë metalike si këmbana që më shponte daullen e veshit.O Zot fola me vete, më ndihmo për të mirë dhe më mbro nga e keqa.Ecja dhe lutesha.Lutesha si një fajtor pa faj.Pak hapa nga pragu i derës së shtëpisë e ndjeva veten të cliruar nga stresi psikologjik dhe të lehtë si gjethe!.Mbas dy ditë pushimi dola në treg për të gjetur ndonjë punë.Nuk di pse smë bëhej të punoja më tek Mësuesi!?Më vinte turp nga paturpësia e njerzve të paturpë dhe të pashpirtë!Atë ditë Faiku duke kaluar në sheshin e tabakëve shikon prej së largu Usatin.I thërret për ta takuaqr e biseduar me të.Ustai i gëzua kur e pa Mësuesin por nuk dëshironte një takim në mes të sheshit … .breshërive të pyetjeve të Faikut: Si je, nga shtëpia si i ke, pse ske ardhur, mos je pakënaqur nga unë ose pagesa.Ustai iu drejtua Faikut me mirësjellje.Zoti faik nuk është vendi për të biseduar këtu.Faiku u shtang nga fjalët e Ustait dhe i propozoi atij që të pinin nga një kafe.Ata u larguan nga sheshi dhe kaluan në një rrugicë të shtruar me kalldrëm.Hyn në një kafe ku për fat skishte njeri.Dy kafe përsëriti faiku.Ustai nxorri nga xhepi i xhaketës kutinë e duhanit dhe ia ofroi mësuesit që skishte vënë kurrë cigare në gojë.faiku e vuri dorën në zemër.Gishtërinjtë e trashë me kallo i dridheshin nga emocionet Ustait.Për të mirë iu drejtua i pari Ustait Faikut.Filxhani i kafesë i dridhej sikur të kishte peshën e një guri themeli.Të bëftë mirë iu përgjigj mësuesi.Zoti Faik:- filloi të flasë ustai me një zë të mekur.Urdhëro fol pa frikë, ki besim tek unë.Cka ndodhur? Ia preu fjalën ustait duke parë gjendjen e tij drithërore dhje për ti dhënë kohe dhe mundësi të clirohej nga emocionet.Faiku e dëgjontë me vëmendje dhe admirim të vecantë ustain e tij trim e të zgjuar muslimanin besnik.Në fund të bisedës ato u përqafuan me njëri tjetrin si vëllezër biologjikë.U ndanë dhe u përshëndetën duke ia lënë hordhitë anti arsimdashëse njerzve të ligj që nuk kursenin për të arritur qëllimet  tyre të ligta as mësuesit sikurse vranë Stefan Bardhin, Dhaskal Todrin, Papa Kristo Negovanin, Petro Nino Luarasin, Aristidh Kolën dhe vazhdojnë të vrasin shpirta shqiptarësh dhe sot.

(_Ibrahim Stafa_)

----------


## xfiles

Bravo Ben Blushi, e simpatizoj se tepermi edhe pse nuk e kam idene fare se kush eshte e nga vjen e nga shkon, por nisur nga libri hallall buka me dhall.

----------


## Brari

Jam shkrimtar, jo roje fushe!

agron tufa


(25.05.2008)    

Pena nuk është shpatë, pena është serum shërues “Asnjë roman apo vepër letrare e botuar pas vitit 1990 në Shqipëri nuk është shoqëruar me kaq debat, me kaq interes për median dhe për publikun sa romani “Të jetosh në ishull” i Ben Blushit”. Kështu kanë vendosur ta pagëzojnë mediat shqiptare suksesin e romanit të Ben Blushit, duke qenë njëkohësisht vetë protagnistë të një kompanie intensive reklame, vetë vlerësues, vetë kritikë, duke i mbuluar të gjitha rolet e mundshme që, rëndom, janë pjesë e diskursit, përfshijë edhe përfaqësimet pro dhe kundra. Edhe kur bëhet ndonjë pyetje e tipit “cilat janë arsyet që ky roman, jo vetëm po shënon shifra rekorde në shitje, por edhe një interes për diskutim publik?” - atëherë massmedia shqiptare nga gjiri i së cilës vjen Blushi, sapo ti të hapësh gojën, “ndërhyn” dhe po vetë përgjigjet. Masmedia laragane shqiptare e ka dënuar qysh në fillim me sukses romanin e Ben Blushit, andaj më mirë është ta mbyllësh gojën, se sado dhe sido që të flasësh, fjala dhe opinioni yt kanë për t’iu bërë shëndet famës së romanit. Po a është e vërtetë se ky “sukses” i Blushit është i pari që ka tronditur publikun? Për hir të së vërtetës, duhet ta kundërshtoj, duke ndërmendur këtu vjeshtën e vitin 2002 për librin e Aurel Plasarit “Dhjetë ditët që nuk tronditën botën”, vitin 2003 dhe 2004 me romanet e Rudina Xhungës “Preja e një martese të lodhur” dhe “Sikur Ana”, ndërsa Blushi 2008 është vetëm rasti i tretë. Në rregull? Debati, si atëherë, si tani ka qenë “me interes për median”, krejt siç e cilësoni ju. Shitja në shifra “rekord” e këtij romani, si edhe e rasteve të autorëve të mëparshëm, e ka një “pse”, sikundër dhe debati, i cili nuk është se vjen natyrshëm, por artificial: ç‘do të bënte, fjala vjen, një kalë nëse do t’i shtinim një grusht me miza? Nuk do të gjente rehat, derisa të çlirohej prej tij. Prej grushtit të mizave, po them. Kështu pra, kam hyrë në shpjegimin e fenomenit, të cilin e kam sqaruar më parë, në gazeta të specializuara letrare. Tani unë dua (por a do të më dëgjojë vallë kush?) të sqaroj disa gjëra thelbësore, që s’kanë të bëjnë me autorët e “sensacioneve”, as me lexuesin e as me mendimin kritik e studimor mbi produktin letrar. Prandaj kjo kërkon vesh të mprehtë e, sidomos, vullnet të sinqertë, si kusht për t’u mirëkuptuar (ngase keqkuptimin e kemi gratis). Nuk jam as me ata që e shajnë romanin e Blushit “Të jetosh në ishull”, as me ata që e mbrojnë. Kjo punë nuk zgjidhet me rreshtim palësh “pro et contra”. Në letërsi nuk hyhet me shpatë në dorë, por me asi pene të padukshme që ndikon tek lexuesi dhe kritika letrare, duke dhënë një efekt të ngjashëm si me atë vizitorin që është ngjitur në terracën-kafe të një ndërtese 180 metër dhe, papritur, shkëputet nga biseda rreth filxhanit të kafesë dhe hedh sytë poshtë, fjala vjen, mbi urën e një lumi të lundrueshëm përposh. Atëherë njeriu vërtet kapet në befasi: i habitur shikon se si qenka ngjitur aq lart, ndaj provon trallisjen që të shkakton lartësia e pahetuar – një si marramendje e lehtë: pamja përposh vallëzon, rrotullohet dhe, lagjja me grataçela, landshaftin, avulloret mbi lum sikur rrotullohen bashkë me të në një karusel të ngadaltë: ti nuk e ndjen të sigurtë truallin nën këmbë: ndodh ajo që thonë - “të të ikë truri!”. Kësisoj pena nuk është ushtë, as bobë e flamur, as aromë e athët baruti patriotik, por përkundrazi, serum. Serum shërues, dehës, trallisës që të mundëson të përfshish të tërën brenda një shikimi vizionar, të shkapërcesh logjikën triviale të përditshmërisë dhe të ngjërosh “hisen e Zotave”, “shpirtin absolut të historisë” me mistikën dhe ezoterikën e pavdekshme. Dhe gjuha... gjuha është eliksiri që i drogon kuptimet racionale nëpërmjet efektit të saj magjistar, sugjestionues. E tash e kuptoni dhe vetë se për asgjë të këtillë nuk bëhet fjalë në veprat që parashtruam. As të Blushit. Pra, ja ku dolëm më në fund: çfarë e ka shallashtisë kaq keq lexuesin shqiptar, sa ta qortojë veten se, gjoja, është ton i keq të mos e kesh lexuar librin e Filan Fistëkut? Keqkuptimi! Komedia e përjetshme e Keqkuptimit mbi atë çka është letërsi serioze, e përjetshme dhe sozisë së saj tunduese, mashtrimtare që është letërsia masive/masovike. Ky është kurthi që përsëritet vazhdimisht, jo vetëm në kulturën tonë, por edhe në ato kultura imune e me profilaksi të sofistikuar. Në këtë kurth (të pranimit dhe receptimit) të letërsisë masive si letërsi e vërtetë kanë rënë goxha burra me gjithë kostum e kollare, tullecër e kripëgjatë, aq sa rrengu s’ka të sosur, si në atë përrallën me shtrigën plakë që rri buzë gjolit me një shkop në dorë: bëlldum! Bien në ujë dyzina derhem burrash që s’dinë not: përpëliten të dalin, rendin drejt plakës të kapen pas shkopit të saj, ndërsa ajo zgërdheshet, i ndrys më fort drejt fundit: “zhytu bir, zhytu se mbete pa hise!”. Po çfarë është letërsia masive/masovike? Letërsia dhe para-letërsia (letërsia masive/masovike) Po e reduktoj këtë nocion që në Fakultetin Filologjik ua jap studentëve në një cikël leksionesh. Letërsia masive/masovike është një narracion tepër popullor që ka lindur që në shekullin XIX si fenomen social i qendrave të urbanizuara në kulturat paramoderniste. Kryesisht me zhanrin e romanit, kjo letërsi etiketohet si romani dedektiv; romani shkencor (science-fiction) dhe joshkencor (fantasy) ose fantastik; romani western dhe romani dashuror (romani i damave, romani rozë, i grave); fotoromanet dhe kinoromanet, romani mistik, historik. Emërtimet e njohura si “letërsi e verdhë”, “bulevardeske”, “konjukturale”, “ideologjike” etj, janë pjesë e orbitës së kësaj letërsie. Ndaj të gjithë këtyre zhanreve zbatohet gjithashtu termi literaturë triviale, argëtuese, eskapite, e tregut apo “e lirë“, - zhanër paraletërsi, beletristikë, më së mbrami edhe etiketimi vlerësues e i vrazhdë “limonadë” - në të përkundërt me “elitaren”, “oborrtaren”, “aristokraten”, “dijetaren“; apo ndryshe letërsia e “ulët”, në të përkundërt me letërsinë e “lartë”. Letërsia masive si rregull, zgjedh një temë intriguese që nuk lë askënd indiferent në grupe të caktuara shoqërore dhe imiton modelin e letërsisë serioze. Përkundrazi, poetika e narracionit, si rregull, është e “mbyllur“ (në të kundërt me “veprën e hapur“ të U. Ekos). Në këtë kuptim, ajo i përgjigjet plotësisht kërkesave kanonike të pikëlidhjes, kulminacionit dhe pikëzgjidhjes, e jo rrallë edhe kritereve tradicionale për klasicizmin e tërësisë së kohës dhe të vendit. Narracioni masovik ka një lexues llahtarisht të gjerë, ngase nuk e kushtëzon lexuesin me asnjë reflektim estetik, meditativ apo filozofik. Ky auditor nuk ua ka takatin receptimeve të tilla: lexuesi masiv, ashtu i papërgatitur dhe sipërfaqësor, gjendet në varësi psiqike nga ngjarja dhe mezi pret të kthejë fletën tjetër, ndryshe nga kredhja e ngadaltë në lexim, shijimi i gjuhës, poezisë, imazheve autentike dhe nëntekstit lodërtar ndërmjet rreshtash. Modelet e letërsisë masive shiten, lexohen, mund t’u rrëfehen lirshëm lexuesve të tjerë apo kujtdo qoftë, sipas modelit të ritregimit të lajmeve të reja-taze në gazetën e mëngjesit, apo të ndonjë reviste fletëpakë me tirazh të madh (në aspektin konkret letërsinë masive e përqasin me mjetet e komunikimit masiv dhe shfrytëzojnë për studimin e saj po ato metoda sasiore - teknikën e kontent-analizës, procedurat statistikore). Prandaj procesi konsumimit masiv i çdocilit libër të veçantë të llojit të këtillë, si rregull, është mjaft i shkurtër (në kufijtë e një apo dy sezoneve, e shumta – një viti), ndërkaq që prurja e veprave të reja të këtij zhanri është gjithnjë i stërmadh. Konkurenca e modeleve, sipas ligjësive të tregut, është krejtësisht e tendosur, ndërsa qarkullimi dhe ndërkëmbimi i tyre – është shumë i shpejtë (procese të ngjashme kemi, për shembull, për modën masive). Gjithë procesi i konsumit të letërsisë masive, sikundër e përmendëm më lart, kalon zakonisht jashtë sferës së vëmendjes profesionale, analizave dhe rekomandimeve të recensentëve letrarë, kritikëve “ekspresë”, “vëzhgonjës” apo “komentonjës”. Madje procesi i konsumit të letërsisë masive kalon jashtë sferës së pedagogëve dhe studentëve, madje edhe jashtë vëmendjes së bibliotekarëve të bibliotekave masive. Në të shumtën e rasteve në zgjedhjen e lexuesve ndikojnë të tillë faktorë të rëndësishëm për vetëdijen e paspecializuar, si interesi-ves që është formuar me kohë kundrejt librave të këtij tipi, zhanri, teme, syzheti, e fort më të rrallë – kundrejt një autori të caktuar, d.m.th., kundrejt një strategjie të caktuar botuese, kundrejt vetë kanalit të komunikimit. Me letërsinë masive/masovike nuk merret kritika letrare, studimi filologjik. Sepse është një proces që ndodh jashtë dyerve të letërsisë, ndonëse konsumohet në tirazhe milona kopje. Është rrota e përditshme e preshit dhe spinaqit që konsumohet para se të vyshket shumë shpejt. Shitshmëria e saj që të befason (siç na kanë befasuar edhe në Shqipëri) nuk i kap gjithsej 3 stinët, hajde - një vit. Mandej del libri tjetër i sensacionit masiv dhe libri i mëparshëm katandiset të shitet me gjysmë çmimi apo në kosha. Vini re një gjë: edhe klasikët e këtij narracioni masiv/masovik si Agata Kristi, Danielë Stil, Stefen King, Nikolas Spark, Den Braun, Harold Robins, Aleksandra Marinina etj, etj., as që përmenden qoftë dhe shkarazi në Historinë e Letërsisë së çdocilës kulture nacionale. E thashë: është një proces që ndodh jashtë dyerve të letërsisë. Si funksionon popullariteti i kësaj letërsie? Fushata aktive e reklamës për avancimin e modelit (më saktë, të tipit të dhënë të modeleve) për tek lexuesi, e cila realizohet, nga njëra anë, në një formë të tillë kulturore sociale të suksesit dhe konfirmimit/pranimit si “bestseller” (“bumi” i shitjes së javës, sezonit, vitit), dhe nga ana tjetër - në figurën e shkrimtarit/shkrimtares si një prej “yjeve” të publikut dhe i/e cili/cila bëhet modë e fabulës së komunikacionit masiv mediatik (veçse në këtë rast dhe në këtë cilësi emri, pamja e jashtme, jeta e përditshme e autorit mund të jetë për lexuesin e gjerë e njohur, interesante dhe me autoritet - ndërsa burimet, natyra dhe thelbi kuptimor i një shkrimtari-klasik janë krejt të tjera!); mekanizmi i përsëritjes që mbështet dhe shumëzon suksesin, mund të jetë një përsëritje “në hapësirë” (kinemaja dhe tele-ekranizimi i librit sensacional, shndërrimi i emrit të heronjve të librit dhe autorit në distinktive mode, ndërsa shembëlltyra e tyre - në suvenire) dhe “në kohë” (seria/kolana, vazhdimi patësosur i syzheteve që bëhen në llojin e vet “trashëgimi klasike” e kulturës masive - sikundër janë të tilla ndër shumë sosh, “Tre musketierët” dhe “Tarzan”, “Fantomas”, “Bashkë me erën”, “Beautiful”, “Dinastia”, “Kloni”, “Paloma”, “Lost”, “Shtëpiake të dëshpëuara”, etj). Arsyet e shitshmërisë edhe për romanin e Blushit janë pikërisht marketingu, reklama, angazhimi tërësor i shtypit dhe, natyrisht, padituria e intelektualëve tanë që e ushqyen dhe i dhanë përmasën e një ngjarjeje kulturore romanit. Për mua romani i Blushit ka sjellë një të mirë të madhe: shpalosjen e mediokritetit të inteligjencies tonë, e cila duke mos gjetur tjetër sebep të fisëm për diskurs historik, e gjeti këtë jo tek dokumentat historikë, por tek një roman i letërsisë masive/masovike. Si ta vlerësojmë romanin e Blushi-junior, si shkrimtar a si historian? Isha duke pirë kafen e mëngjesit në “Vila Logoreci”, kur një analist i njohur kalon atypari dhe më kthehet e më bën rezil: “Po si more nuk ju vjen turp ju shkrimtarëve! Rrini ju, rrini... del një Ben Blush dhe ua bën çorap letërsinë, ndërsa ju heshtni!”. Ishte vërtet qesharak ky melodramatizëm, por unë iu përgjigja shfajësueshëm: “Zotëri, unë jam shkrimtar, jo roje fushe!”. Vepra artistikisht i ka dobësitë, të cilat po i rendis pa i analizuar: e para – gjuha. Është një gjuhë pa reliev, e dystë, e përgjithshme. Stili dëftor, informativ, pa dinamikë. Do të thoja një “stil anemik, vegjetarian”. Kam përshtypjen se në Shqipëri kanë harruar për fare ç’do të thotë tekst artistik, “kënaqësia e tekstit” sipas R. Barthes. Është e vetmja dorëzani për ta klasifikuar një vepër “artistike” apo “jo artistike”. Për mua mbetet një vepër me të gjitha simptomat e narracionit masiv. Nëse vepra nuk qëndron në këtë pikë, atëherë vetvetiu bien të gjitha planet e tjera, ideore, kulturore, artikuluese. Mua nuk më shqetëson aspak se çfarë flet Blushi për historinë, a ka vërtetësi historike apo jo. As kë provokon vepra. Zaten qëllimi i letërsisë masive është të provokojë! Mua më intereson shkrimtari B. Blushi. Dhe atë nuk e gjeta në asnjë faqe. Ndërkohë që, e theksoj, Blushi është njeri me shije, gjykuar nga poezitë e hershme eksperimentale, të botuara në antologjinë “100 ushtarë”. Më vjen vërtet keq që e ka shpërdoruar talentin e tij të vërtetë në një vepër kompromentuese të letërsisë masive, sepse për një ndërgjegje shkrimtari nuk ka vlerë shitja, madje duhet parë me dyshim kjo, nëse e do vërtet suksesin real. Nëse më lejohet farë këshille si vlerësues i përvojës së tij të hershme letrare, do të doja të ndikoj pikërisht në këtë drejtim: t’i largohet kësaj përvoje fiktive, se vetë ka për ta parë sa e rreme dhe sa e shkurtër është ajo. Është një gëzim kallp, që nuk mban gjatë. Nëse jo roman, si ta quajmë librin e B. Blushit? A ka realizuar Blushi në librin e tij, së paku një diskurs me koniukturë historike apo religjioze, duke tentuar të fyejë ndjenjat e besimtarëve muslimanë? Ky është shqetësimi naiv, i përgjithshëm, që nuk lë askënd rehat dhe që në fakt është kurthi për shitjen e librit e, paralel me të, i protagonizmit publik të një autori që vjen piramida e politikës. Sa e vërtetë është kjo? Ky do të ishte një pretendim qesharak, pas gjithë atyre që kemi folur më lart. Thjesht, romani do të harrohet e zor ka për ta nxjerrë më kush në dritë. Jo se e them unë. Kështu thotë ligjësia e pamëshirshme e letërsisë masive. Do të dalë një roman tjetër i këtij lloji, një sensacion i ri që do ta zhvendosë vëmendjen. Sërish kritika do të bjerë “bëlldum” në kurth. Ndërkohë lexuesit i duhet të piqet, Blushit të vendosë në duhet ta përsërisë përvojën, apo të ndjekë shembullin distancues të Balzakut nga romanet e tij të parë bulevardeskë. Nëse keni vënë re, të gjitha konfigurimet në studio qenë përzgjedhur nga organizuesi në mënyrë të tillë, që të mos kishin haber nga diskutimi letrar. Përndryshe kompania nuk do t’ia arrinte qëllimit të marketingut. Në gjithë studion nuk gjeje një shkrimtar për të qenë, një kritik letrar apo një studiues të letërsisë. Pse kishin frikë vallë? Më mirë nga të gjithë, këtë e kupton organizuesi i emisionit “Opinion”. Jo drejtuesi – organizuesi...t. Si duket ne shqiptarëve duhet të na i caktojnë me imponim shkrimtarët, dje me dekret, sot me populizmin mediatik, sipas një fushate të llogaritur deri në përjashtimin qoftë edhe të opinionit të një shkrimtari, studiuesi apo kritiku. Edhe nëse lindin palë pro end contra, ata u ngjajnë më së shumti mitingjeve dhe antimitingjeve në fillim të viteve nëntëdhjetë: beteja merr fund kur mitingashët dhe antimitingashët të kenë likuiduar njëri-tjetrin. Kush fiton në këtë rast? Politikanët, sigurisht... në rastin konkret, fiton botuesi dhe autori i librit. Sepse tekefundit, gjithë zallahie, zhurma, melodramatika e diskurseve të përllogaritura bëhet për të fituara ca para të pandershme dhe një lavdi të rreme. E pse jo? Një mendim cinik më thotë: është e pafalshme të mos pasurohesh kur ke kaq shumë budallenj përqark. Kështu janë ndarë frontet: njëra palë ofron një thes me rrena, pala tjetër e blen shtrenjtë. Ja pra, gjithë dialektika e një sensacioni, gjoja letrar. 
Marrë nga “gazetastart.com”

gaz 55



 Nga Agron Tufa

----------


## SaS

per tu cuditur disa ngaterrojne rolin e shkrimtarit me rolin e politikanit edhe kur behen kritike letrar faktikisht behen analiste politike !!! lum si nena Shqiperi per politikanet dhe per analistet e tij !!!

----------


## Renea

Athu sa para ka marr nga greket per ket liber ? Ose sa para ka marr nga greket qe emri i tij te paraqitet si shkrimtar i ketij libri. Sepse un mendoj se ky person ska kapacitet te shkruaj nje liber , ky nuk e njifte librin e tij , dhe gjat gjith kohes e perseriste te njejten gje , se ky esht vetem nje shkrimtar e andej kendej , por aspak nuk dha sqarim per at qe e ka shkrujt.
Pra librin ja kan shkrujt greket dhe qarqet anti shiptare e ky paraqitet vetem si autor.
Te ishte kritiku orthodoksizmi nga ndonje shkrimtar tjeter ne ket menyr , garant se sdot ishte leju aj liber dhe ktu gjith dot sulmonit at shkrimtar.
Ky shkrimtar po fut percarje mes shqiptarve te besimeve te ndryshme , me qellim qe orthodokset ti paraqes si dicka ndryshe nga shqiptaret e besimeve tjera , pra don ti paraqese si grek.
Ben Blushi o i gjor , ste kalon kjo taktik , se dot ju shporrim gjith grekve.

----------


## iliria e para

E ku ka me qarqe antishqiptare se ju qe simpatizoni me ate qe na ka mbajtur ne roberi 500 vjet?
Simpatizove me turkun, serbin, grekun? Ku qendron dallimi?

----------


## Darius

> Bravo Ben Blushi, e simpatizoj se tepermi edhe pse nuk e kam idene fare se kush eshte e nga vjen e nga shkon, por nisur nga libri hallall buka me dhall.


Meqe nuk e njeh po ta pershkruaj une pak (meqe e njoh shume mire si ish shok qe e kam patur). Djali i Kico Blushit (spiunit te sigurimit te shtetit) dhe i Mira Blushit. Ka mbaruar per Gjuhe Letersi dhe ka punuar si gazetar tek Koha Jone deri ne vitet 1997 kur vendosi ti futej politikes dhe te arrinte maja te larta ne drejtimin e Partise... Djale shume i zgjuar dhe me kulture por ne te njejten kohe dhe bir i denje i babait. Me pak fjale pusht dhe rrufjan i rregjur politik. Per muhabet tavoline, kafe e femra eshte cun yll... per te tjerat me mire spo flas se do i prish imazhin  :perqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Meqe nuk e njeh po ta pershkruaj une pak (meqe e njoh shume mire si ish shok qe e kam patur). Djali i Kico Blushit (spiunit te sigurimit te shtetit) dhe i Mira Blushit. Ka mbaruar per Gjuhe Letersi dhe ka punuar si gazetar tek Koha Jone deri ne vitet 1997 kur vendosi ti futej politikes dhe te arrinte maja te larta ne drejtimin e Partise... Djale shume i zgjuar dhe me kulture por ne te njejten kohe dhe bir i denje i babait. Me pak fjale pusht dhe rrufjan i rregjur politik. Per muhabet tavoline, kafe e femra eshte cun yll... per te tjerat me mire spo flas se do i prish imazhin



 :pa dhembe:  Qesh se kam degjuar dhe une pak a shume komente te tilla ne muhabete me njerez. Vet se njoh, por mbase eshte i tille, se vej doren ne zjarr  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ozzy

nuk e kane fajin blushat jo fajin vete e kemi 

i morrem i rritem i dhame per te pie e per te ngrene i veshem i lame i beme njerez i fuqizuam dhe tani na vjen keq kur na beshtyne ne suarrat dhe na leshojne shpulla ftyres ....pse nuk ja qim-motren ketyre vlleheve sic  kane bere sllavet dhe greket ??????????

ata si ne kohen e dulles dhe tani mir e kane asnjehere nuk po e shohin se cdo te thote varferi 
kyrepolice e kryeprokurore e ministra na u bene te tere  me kurv pushte qelbesire popull nuk e boka nona ......keto rumunkat e qelbura me ne krye blushrat e kico spiunet 

e them dhe nje here vete e kemi fajin .....

----------


## BlackPanther

> Barat, ku e gjete edhe ti kete shkrim nga nje autor "neutral". Olsi Jazexhiu se besoj se eshte shqiptar por turk, dhe eshte fanatik 12 karatesh. Para do kohe shkova ne web-sajtin e tij, e gjithe kohesh sa lexova teksin me percjellte muzika turke..............


A mbet ndonje intelektual,shkrimtar, poet, politikan ..... Shqiptar, te gjithe i beme slav, grek, turk....
Po lenreni mor fene ne vendin e vet eshte e drejta e cdo kujt te beson ate qe mendon. Mbi te gjitha jemi Shqiptare, mo i ngateroni disa gjera.

----------


## ionian

une jam dakort me kete shkrimin  e fundit.Ku e pati problemin ai qe e hapi kete teme nuk e kuptova.Qe shqiptaret nderruan fe dhe u bene musliman nga gjobat dhe ndeshkimet turke kete vetem ky qe hapi temen nuk e di.Por edhe qe muslimanizmi eshte nje nga fatkeqsite e kombit shqiptar ,sic e ka pranuar edhe kadareja edhe kete vetem ky i temes nuk e di.
Sa per Benin Blushin nuk e njoh por meqe nuk i pelqen atij qe shkroi 1 ore per te une jam me Benin.

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Sa per Benin Blushin nuk e njoh por meqe nuk i pelqen atij qe shkroi 1 ore per te une jam me Benin.


Nje falsitet llogjik do thoshte nje prof ketu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Sa per Benin Blushin nuk e njoh por meqe nuk i pelqen atij qe shkroi 1 ore per te une jam me Benin.


Lol, i njejti arsyetim qe ndoqa une, nese fetareve i bezdis ai romani i Benit, dhe une jam me benin, se ne fakt as e kam lexuar kete roman, dhe as nuk e njoh blushin,(perveç se si surrat qe e kam pare ne parlament[edhe pse antipatik meqe eshte i PS  :ngerdheshje: ]).

----------


## Brari

xinxifil..

dariusi ja beri radiografine ketij blushit..
pra eshte pusht e bir pushti.. 
cfar pret ti te kullundrise nje pusht ne katror.. 
poshtersira e asgje tjeter..
prandaj perbuzeni blushin .. sojin e tij dhe veprat e sojit te tij..

blushi eshte nje armik i betuar i shqiptareve te te gjitha feve..

pik..

----------


## Darius

> Nje falsitet llogjik do thoshte nje prof ketu


Hehehehehehehe....

----------

